# loud fan noise in my vip722k



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

The fan noise in my vip722k is pretty loud. It sounds louder than the other day. Is it the fan trying to cool my receiver down? Is this something to worry about. Other than that everything is working correctly. Thanks


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Just like mine, your's is over heating! I have to unplug it during the summer or my room becomes too hot!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

nicedeboy26 said:


> Just like mine, your's is over heating! I have to unplug it during the summer or my room becomes too hot!



From Dish: "0.15 - 1.25 amps, average 0.25 amps; 15 - 230 watts, average 60 watts, ..."

*If* your 722k was drawing all 230 Watts *and* if all of that power was dissipated as heat, that would be about *half* of what my 60" plasma puts out. Said another way, the 722k would put out heat equivalent to four 60 Watt light bulbs.

If your room is overheating, I'd suggest that you re-visit the notion that the 722k is the culprit. lol


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

To find out if heat is a problem press

*menu - 6 - 3 - counters*
then *page down* using










until you see HDD temperatures.​


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

packerfan31 said:


> The fan noise in my vip722k is pretty loud. It sounds louder than the other day. Is it the fan trying to cool my receiver down? Is this something to worry about. Other than that everything is working correctly. Thanks


I got Dish about 2 months ago. I got two 722k's. One was virtually silent, the other sounded like a hair dryer 100% of the time. They exchanged the hair dryer for a different unit and it's virtually silent.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

clotter said:


> I got Dish about 2 months ago. I got two 722k's. One was virtually silent, the other sounded like a hair dryer 100% of the time. They exchanged the hair dryer for a different unit and it's virtually silent.


Yes, but can the replacement dry your hair?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

You can get a laptop cooling fan pad from CompUSA.com for $10 (after rebate).

You set the DVR on the pad and plug it into one of the USB ports on the DVR.


----------

